# Trout & More Trout, Capt. Hollis Forrester 9-28 Report



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

With limits upon limits of trout hitting the cleaning table is making me a happy fella. East and West Matty is on fire for us. We had limits + for each man and the beauty of it is I've not had to take that Super Spook off at all. These fish were caught in West Matty and a quick camera shot was all I could do because I had to get my butt back out there fishing. Weve been concentrating on shell areas next to grass lines or going in the back of guts and coves that have produced in the past, and they have been paying off! Lots of other folks I've been talking to have been not as lucky as I have been with top-water, but they have been doing well with assasins. These Equinox tides make it somewhat tricky as far as finding the concentrations of trout, but once you do just sit it out and enjoy stringin em up! Good Luck Guys and Gals and tight lines!
www.capthollisforrester.com


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

More gutpile pics form matagorda yaaaa!


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

wat to go Hollis nice haul.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

nice work!!! i see its time to fly! be ready for another ring.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I need to take a ride over to west bay and hang out in your honey hole but east bay is so good right now it might be another month before I go west.awesome fishing Capt.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Good job Hollis!


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

That's what I was thinking


DatDude said:


> More gutpile pics form matagorda yaaaa!


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Way to go Hollis.


----------



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

*E. Matty*

They will all be *****in' about how crowded it is in a month. We'll have to listen to every single guy on this forum tell his own personal story of being cut off.


----------



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

Bingo!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Way to go!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Way to go partner! I did not get the chance to take pics of our box but you saw them. There was some nice ones pulled in. Tizz the season.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

yup... I got a limit of paperclips yesterday and scored a new note pad from Staples. A little later in the day, Hooked up with a mechanical pencil left in the conference room. It was a killer day to be in the office for sure! The florescent lights are beautiful today!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> yup... I got a limit of paperclips yesterday and scored a new note pad from Staples. A little later in the day, Hooked up with a mechanical pencil left in the conference room. It was a killer day to be in the office for sure! The florescent lights are beautiful today!


LOL I know the feeling Twitch. Been pretty busy myself since IKE. Sure wish I was out there today. It is a beautiful day (or it sure looks like it from my office window).

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Exactly*



plugger21 said:


> They will all be *****in' about how crowded it is in a month. We'll have to listen to every single guy on this forum tell his own personal story of being cut off.


Exactly


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> yup... I got a limit of paperclips yesterday and scored a new note pad from Staples. A little later in the day, Hooked up with a mechanical pencil left in the conference room. It was a killer day to be in the office for sure! The florescent lights are beautiful today!


Bay system, baits, water conditions? Come on Bro, give us some details on what parts of the office were most productive. Did you CPR the paperclips over 3 1/2" ?

LMAO


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

WOW!!!!


----------



## stros (Apr 12, 2007)

Good Catch there cuz! Let me know when u are ready to tear em up again! Remember though, im very, very sneaky! lol


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Oh yeah.....I caught and released atleast 30 nice sized e-mails before 10am using a black HP double click mouse!! After lunch I headed south in the office and found two nice reports laying on the desk flats and gigged both of em!!


twitch-twitch-reel said:


> yup... I got a limit of paperclips yesterday and scored a new note pad from Staples. A little later in the day, Hooked up with a mechanical pencil left in the conference room. It was a killer day to be in the office for sure! The florescent lights are beautiful today!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

O heck yha! Thats what I'm talking about!



saltaholic said:


> Oh yeah.....I caught and released atleast 30 nice sized e-mails before 10am using a black HP double click mouse!! After lunch I headed south in the office and found two nice reports laying on the desk flats and gigged both of em!!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Twitch & Salt, I had that same kind of day today. Time to break away and get a nap, wore me out! It's tough gigging some of those saddleblanket reports.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

They wont cut me off where I'm at bro!,,, LMAO


plugger21 said:


> They will all be *****in' about how crowded it is in a month. We'll have to listen to every single guy on this forum tell his own personal story of being cut off.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

West Bays on!! We need to book a trip soon!! Salt, quit bull****ing in Canada and come back to Texas so we can fish with Hollis!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Oh yeah.....I caught and released atleast 30 nice sized e-mails before 10am using a black HP double click mouse!! After lunch I headed south in the office and found two nice reports laying on the desk flats and gigged both of em!!


You DADGUM REPORT POTLICKER!!!!! Those were mine, just off the printer.


----------

